# Aquarium Lighting



## CyCLoBoT (May 12, 2008)

I currently have 2 Fluval AquaSky 36" lights on my 150G cichlid tank. I have noticed that the light output is not bright enough and everything looks dull. What light fixture would you guys recommend that will make cichlid colors pop? I had a 72" Current USA Orbit Marine light fixture in the past but it stopped working. I have not been able to find the same one locally in the GTA.


----------

